# DragR pics again



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I got fed up of looking at all the great photos from JAE and thought I better take some of my car in the daylight....
Also includes the new interior which is awesome  

Larger versions of the pics can be found at Photohost


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)




----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice pics! :smokin: 

How come the rear skirts black?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Awesome Dave, just awesome....


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very classy!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

She's such a beautiful 34 Dave, well done


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Sweet as ****  A true beauty


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Absolutely stunning. One of the best i've seen posted up on this forum.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Hubba Hubba


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Very sweet*

nice to see the Robson leather interior.looks very class :smokin: 
I can see some calendar shots there


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Feeling something funny in my loins!  

Actually looks better then the previous pics. Love the Momo wheel and the red pipeing leather.

Still can't get over the damn size of the wing!


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Drool .... 

RICH S


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Double drool...

Absolutely awesome :smokin:

Luv the interior....out of interest, how much do Robson charge for re-triming seats? PM if you prefer.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

weka said:


> Nice pics! :smokin:
> 
> How come the rear skirts black?


Carbon Vortex Generators


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> Double drool...
> 
> Absolutely awesome :smokin:
> 
> Luv the interior....out of interest, how much do Robson charge for re-triming seats? PM if you prefer.


Dave
Start price is about 30 man for an R34.
Takes about 2 wks to get the materials together and 1 or 2 days to fit.

They really are excellent


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks to all


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

I've said it before and I'll say it again - your car is mint, Dave. You've really put together a great all round package. For those that won't get a chance to see the quality of the interior up close and personal, it is truly factory quality (if not better). Robson did a superb job - embossing is very cool! :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## BIG-BHP RACING (Nov 18, 2003)

Absolutely awesome car


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Awesome!

Team Bayside meets Team Rawhide.

Fantastic looking car.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Any video of it in action?I'd love to see a juicy flyby with a nice evil sounding wooosh from the BOV as you blow past *drool*


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

That is stunning, and looks EVIL.

Ant.


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Defenitly one of the best looking R34's i've seen to date, u lucky sod u!!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Bloody beautiful 34 Dave....absolutely stunning


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Very Nice Dave!! :smokin: 

what are the wheels?? & what sizes do they come in?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

VERY NICE MATE    .

Also are those F50 brakes you have?

Tony :smokin: 

PS:Car looks awsome, sorry had to say it again...lol.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Firstly, thanks all for the comments   

Gio - I think I had a good inspiration :smokin: 

SkylineGTR-Guy - You'll need to wait for the next NewEra DVD  
(unless I end up on the cutting room floor)

Duka - Volk Racing "Fine Forged Progressive Spoke"  
Mine are 19x9.5 +12 (They are only available in 19)

Tony - F50 is a good spot - on 370mm rotors. 
(I still think you've got the best colour - can't wait to see more pics of your car)


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Wheels are stunning - like the rest of the car.

nearly as stunning as your last one


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

looks like it is doing 100mph sitting there !! absolutely stunning mate.

/Steve


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Bean,

That is absolutely the most stonking looking BNR34 ever. Fantastic.

I take it we won't be seeing you at TOTB3 this year?

Dan


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Dan - thanks. Although I'm sure you've seen/worked on quite a few stonking ones yourself  

Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make it this year - which is a real shame as it seems to get better every year.
I'll have to try to grow wings....fast.

Please give my regards to Ronnie, Tony and Mark and everyone else. Good Luck.




dan0h said:


> Bean,
> 
> That is absolutely the most stonking looking BNR34 ever. Fantastic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Duka - Thank you, I think  
I need to find some way of combining the power of this car with the response of my old one - any ideas ?

SteveC - Thanks - it must be the photo angle


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Dave,

Will be tricky getting the right mix of the smooth drivability of the old one and harnessing the power of the new car - I take it the power range is further up the engine revs than your last car, hence a lag in response? - what is the camshaft set up? I'm sure TS will keep you right or RB?

Absolutely Stunning (sorry had to say it again!) :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Steve,
Yes - it's a T88-34D with a 22cm exhaust housing so it doesn't really do much until you're approaching 5k rpm - but then you better hang on tight  
I'm probably going to swap for a T04Z in the near future - lose some top end power, but make it more accessible


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

Really awesome pics Dave,

You must be proud !

Cheers

Si


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

pure hardcore!!!

how can you tell... just look at the car stereo.

that guy likes his engine note 

mook


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Dave,

It looks absolutely spectacular! Out of all the 34's I've seen your's has to be one of the best! 

-Elliot


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Wow, what a car! Mind if I include her in my nightly GTR dreams???

Great pics to boot!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi Bean,

I didn't know you can make a Wangan Racer look classy until now 

Your last set of pics in the garage didn't really present the car well, the car look 10 times better in the day light!

The interior looks awesome, especially love the embossing 

Boy those brakes sure look humongous :smokin:

I still remember the very special MFDII on your car.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sorry - missed a few.
Thanks guys  

Jeff - Cheers...the MFD is a bit unique isn't it.
I'm really pleased with the interior too, they did a fantastic job.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Simply..... WOW!!! A stunning car .. Let me know if you ever want to sell


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave, not been around much but just saw this post. WOW mate!! Needless to say I'll be wanting to take a much closer look at the beast! Seats look superb...me like the GTR logos  

Oh...don't change the T88 just yet....I want a ride in it before you swap it


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Pure class Dave


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

DCD said:


> Dave, not been around much but just saw this post. WOW mate!! Needless to say I'll be wanting to take a much closer look at the beast! Seats look superb...me like the GTR logos
> 
> Oh...don't change the T88 just yet....I want a ride in it before you swap it


where have you been DCD? Saw your WRX article on Autoweek.......


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Dino,

Hope you're enjoying yourself  

I'm well pleased with the Robson job - it's sweet.
The more I use the T88 - the more I want to keep it  
but I keep remembering coming out of corners on the Hakone Skyline thinking "where's the boost <pause> woooooow!!" 
Don't worry - I wont swap it till you've been in it


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Bean said:


> but I keep remembering coming out of corners on the Hakone Skyline thinking "where's the boost <pause> woooooow!!"


LOL, that is funny 

power and response, hard to find a good compromise huh


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Jeff,

You're right - the elusive combination  

I'm going to try 2.8, T04Z and V-cam to get around it


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Bean said:


> I'm going to try 2.8, T04Z and V-cam to get around it


V-Cam? Would that be an HKS Variable cam system? (Vulcan?) Be interested to hear your feedback if you get it on your car... Something I'm quite interested in trying out...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

dan0h said:


> V-Cam? Would that be an HKS Variable cam system? (Vulcan?) Be interested to hear your feedback if you get it on your car... Something I'm quite interested in trying out...


Dan,
Yes - funnily enough Mark was just saying he was going to put it on an R34 over there, so I was hoping to get your feedback too  lol


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Bean said:


> Dan,
> Yes - funnily enough Mark was just saying he was going to put it on an R34 over there, so I was hoping to get your feedback too  lol


Oh cool, I am off work at the moment so will catch up on all these things when I get back, in which case I will pass on my experiences once I've tried it! I am pretty sure it integrates with the V-Pro (New feature to version 3.2 I think) and is all mapped in one place, rather than on the V-Cam controller unit.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Bean said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You're right - the elusive combination
> 
> I'm going to try 2.8, T04Z and V-cam to get around it


Jesus that sounds incredible, I wish I could have a car with that combo!!!
Very interested to hear what the V-cam is like also the TO4Z as it looks like a stunning turbo. Do you know what the flow rating is like for one of those babies? (BHP rating)


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> Jesus that sounds incredible, I wish I could have a car with that combo!!!
> Very interested to hear what the V-cam is like also the TO4Z as it looks like a stunning turbo. Do you know what the flow rating is like for one of those babies? (BHP rating)


Ant,
About 700 on a 2.6.
What I'm aiming for is 600 ATW with boost coming on as early as possible.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

dan0h said:


> Oh cool, I am off work at the moment so will catch up on all these things when I get back, in which case I will pass on my experiences once I've tried it! I am pretty sure it integrates with the V-Pro (New feature to version 3.2 I think) and is all mapped in one place, rather than on the V-Cam controller unit.


Dan,
That's good news that you can use the FconVpro. I must admit I was a bit worried about having a control unit for it in the car....one slip and <Boom>!!
Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

You dont want to see me at the moment as I am slobbering like mad  

I love the venting on the front of the housing on the T04Z - it looks really cool. 

About 700bhp and low lag has to perfect on a GTR - with a 2.8 you should make incredible torque.

Ant.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> You dont want to see me at the moment as I am slobbering like mad
> 
> I love the venting on the front of the housing on the T04Z - it looks really cool.
> 
> ...


lol

I'm hoping it'll be good.
To be honest - I am very much liking the T88 power though


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

T88 is amazing - especially considering it has been around forever. However from what I hear with modern turbo's like the HKS T51R kai, Garrett GT42 & TO4Z the power is incredible and the lag is so much less.

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I have been secretly dreaming about a 4 rotor engine with 2 T51R kai turbos, want to map it for me once I win the lottery Dan? 

Ant.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Absolutely beautiful, Dave.

Well done - looks fabulous.

Cem


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks Cem




AJFleming said:


> I have been secretly dreaming about a 4 rotor engine with 2 T51R kai turbos
> 
> Ant.


Ant


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Dave I'm hoping to be down for the Nismo festival maybe we could meet up and see if you can put a few more grey hairs on my head!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

BlueFin said:


> Dave I'm hoping to be down for the Nismo festival maybe we could meet up and see if you can put a few more grey hairs on my head!


Parm - yes, sure thing. Let me know the details a bit closer to the time.
I must admit - I don't even know where it is this year....

You'll need a lot of grey hairs to compete with me though


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes I know its insane, but I dont think anyone makes a single turbo big enough for the engine I am thinking of!! 

Ant.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Bean said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You're right - the elusive combination
> 
> I'm going to try 2.8, T04Z and V-cam to get around it


my friend in Hong Kong with his BNR34 just did a 2.8L with twin GT-RS, he still think it has too much lag, so he is thinking of trying the V-cam also. He told me he heard a rumor that the V-cam is no longer available, it doesn't make any sense as it just came out. Any ideas?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> I have been secretly dreaming about a 4 rotor engine with 2 T51R kai turbos, want to map it for me once I win the lottery Dan?
> 
> Ant.


You my friend, is ill. Go get some help


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Bean said:


> Parm - yes, sure thing. Let me know the details a bit closer to the time.
> I must admit - I don't even know where it is this year....
> 
> You'll need a lot of grey hairs to compete with me though


hey at least you guys have hair


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> my friend in Hong Kong with his BNR34 just did a 2.8L with twin GT-RS, he still think it has too much lag, so he is thinking of trying the V-cam also. He told me he heard a rumor that the V-cam is no longer available, it doesn't make any sense as it just came out. Any ideas?


Jeff,
It never seems to have hit the normal retail channel. Seems to be available only through HKS tuners (forget the proper name) ie the people who have the PowerWriter software.
2.8 and GT-RS was my original idea - but I've become addicted to external wastegates now...


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Awsome car m8, stick it in a container and please send it to me


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Awesome car mate that is all that can be said  :smokin:


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Bean said:


> Jeff,
> It never seems to have hit the normal retail channel. Seems to be available only through HKS tuners (forget the proper name) ie the people who have the PowerWriter software.
> 2.8 and GT-RS was my original idea - but I've become addicted to external wastegates now...


Thanks for tell me, I will let my friend know.

external wastegate dumping to the atmosphere is definitely an intoxicating sound. I will be doing that to my Impreza in the near future


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> Thanks for tell me, I will let my friend know.
> 
> external wastegate dumping to the atmosphere is definitely an intoxicating sound. I will be doing that to my Impreza in the near future


And a big turbo too ?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Bean said:


> And a big turbo too ?


well I don't know if you can call it big, nothing like a T78/T88. I secretly want to be like Gio, so I will most likely get a GT3037  , but for an Impreza, it would be single, not twin 

Power goal is 350 whp~400 whp. Good enough for a daily driver :smokin: Drivability is the main concern.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Is V-cam anything like Honda's Vtec then?

Mmmmmm - vtec AND turbo    :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Bean,
Completely awesome, absolutely completely awesome, what a machine :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks Jason.
Jeff - should be excellent with a 3037 - good choice.
Pikey - yes Vcam is a variable valve timing mod.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Bean said:


> Jeff - should be excellent with a 3037 - good choice.


thanks  :smokin:


----------

